# Heresy Online's 2010 Painting and Conversion contests have now begun!



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright folks, after a long hiatus, the Painting Contest is ready to begin once again and this time around, thanks to our own Bitsandkits, we have a wickedly cool prize to give to the winner: a Battalion/Battle Force of choice! Head on over to Heresy Online's 2010 Painting Contest thread to enter.

Also, the Conversion Contest is ready to begin once again and this time around, again thanks to Bitsandkits, we have a cool prize to give to the winner: 50GBP of store credit (80US/CAN)! Head on over to Heresy Online's 2010 Conversion Contest thread to enter.



Special thanks go out to Bits and Kits for sponsoring this contest. With all that said, good luck to all who wish to enter and let's get those models posted!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Great to hear! I'm putting in my entry right away!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll place an entry later on towards the end of the competition


----------

